# Mba cheaper tuition fees australia



## confident (Sep 24, 2013)

Dear friends,
I am looking for a low tuition fees MBA in Australia for international students or more discounts in fees if possible. Please reply if anyone can give me the required info. Thank you.


----------



## gaurav.patel2015atgmail.c (Feb 1, 2014)

Dear there are lots of universities with low fees in Australia and you can contact them directly and ask them whatever you want to.........i know how you can contact them it is very easy now............


----------



## confident (Sep 24, 2013)

gaurav.patel2015atgmail.c said:


> Dear there are lots of universities with low fees in Australia and you can contact them directly and ask them whatever you want to.........i know how you can contact them it is very easy now............


Dear friend,
Thanks for your reply. Can you name few universities which offer lower tuition fees for MBA and how much it would cost?
And if I apply for the course of 2 years and pay 1st year tuition fees upfront, is it mandatory to include 2nd year fee in the bank statement? Pls kindly answer my question? Thanks.


----------



## gaurav.patel2015atgmail.c (Feb 1, 2014)

confident said:


> Dear friend,
> Thanks for your reply. Can you name few universities which offer lower tuition fees for MBA and how much it would cost?
> And if I apply for the course of 2 years and pay 1st year tuition fees upfront, is it mandatory to include 2nd year fee in the bank statement? Pls kindly answer my question? Thanks.


Contact me on my id I'll tell u all the details there thnx....


----------



## nepali (Feb 17, 2014)

hi friend u can find murduch university,Edith cowan university ,Curtin University for MBA u can simply go to the google and search and download the course fee detail and u can know further..


----------

